# Dog found on Forest Road 126



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

This is to the bear hunter who turned his hound loose on Dutton and drove away. I found your hound running down the road following your scent trail, caked with mud and extremely dehydrated. I took the dog down to Otter Creek State Park but no help was available. Next stop was at the mercantile in Antimony where a phone call was placed to the local Conservation Officer who informed me that I should take the dog back to the top of Dutton and turn him loose. What a knucklehead this guy must be. The dog was already near the bottom of the road to Dutton, was obviously following the vehicle that he was used to riding in and most likely had other dogs with it and would not have survived the night. Luckily, another houndsman from a nearby town took the dog home to care for it.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

:O•-: 

them houndsmen have a way of hookin back up with their dogs, and visa versa.
I think I woulda just left it alone.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

If he had made it to the highway, most likely he would have been hit by a vehicle. The dog also had at some time that day been wearing a collar, which was very obvious by the matted hair on it's neck. I don't know if the owner really wanted it back!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

You should've just left if alone, most of the time as long as humans don't interfere. The houndsmen will get their dogs back. It's pretty sad if a houndsmen just dumped his dog, i really doubt this is the case since most of the time their dogs are treated better then their kids. But if it didn't have a collar it would be harder to find the dog so good job to ya on taking it to someone and posting about a lost dog.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Art, you did the right thing! Good on you my friend.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

dumping a dog off in the mountains makes me sick to my stomach...if someone doesnt want the dog there are ways to find homes for the dog instead of just dumping it out in the woods......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> The houndsmen will get their dogs back. It's pretty sad if a houndsmen just dumped his dog, i really doubt this is the case since most of the time their dogs are treated better then their kids. .


I have heard of a hounds man dumping a dog that he believed not to be performing; dumped the dog from the huge bridges of I-70--not good, not to lump all hounds men together as bad, but don't think we can lump them all as good either??


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > The houndsmen will get their dogs back. It's pretty sad if a houndsmen just dumped his dog, i really doubt this is the case since most of the time their dogs are treated better then their kids. .
> ...


Thats a pretty chicken hearted hounds man to dump a dog. If you have a cull and dont want it, give it to a family as a pet or shoot the dog. Don't just dump it off a cliff or in the mountains to let it fend for itself. I agree with ya, not all houndsmen are good but hopefully it's the good ones that will carry on the tradition.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

No collar and roadin down the mountain sounds like a culled dog to me. Good job Art, how's your year been?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Stillhuntin, Archery deer wasn't too good, few animals and a ton of hunters. I did manage to harvest a cow elk. Now I'm planning for next year. Hope all is well and your season is successful.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Go easy on the hound men. I've seen several instances where some jackass has removed the tracking collars from a hound then turned them loose again. Sometimes they'll throw the collar into the bushes, other times they keep it with them. Either way, so far I have always retrieved both my collar and my dogs.

Here's a rule of thumb, if the dog is wearing a tracking collar, leave it alone unless it is in mortal danger. More often than not, the houndsman is already tracking the dogs movement and will recover it shortly. If there is no collar, do as califbowman did and find another houndsman to take care of it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good info Kevin! We saw one once at Scofield, it was just hanging around with the collars, but would not let us get close; trying to just get info and call someone. Seemed to know what it was doing, just waiting by the road for the owner to come by as if it knew the plan.


----------

